# retrofit 120W PAR56 12V fixtures



## ggratecc (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi,
Just finished doing a church re-lamping, next time they want to consider the possibility of retrofitting PAR56 12V sealed beams to LED.

I believe they have 300W transformers at each fixture and the circuits are on a 30 year old technology Lite Touch/Savant dimming control system.

In general, do you see any issues with bypassing the fixture transformer , and replace lamp with LED 120V PAR56 120W equivalent?

Apparently, dimming capability is not important and full ON is what they want.
BTW, there are 4 of these fixtures on one circuit.
TIA,
Greg


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

By the time they need to re-lamp everything offered by industry will have changed... a lot.


----------



## ggratecc (Mar 25, 2008)

telsa - they will probably relamp the incandescent sealed beams again in two years, so, OK I'll put that on the back burner.


----------

